# Slimming world question, is this recipe free on EE? Confused.



## longtobeamum

Hi Ladies. I am searching the SW website, and am confused with this recipe:

4 x 142g/5oz chicken breasts, boned and skinned
juice of 1 lemon
4 level tablespoons tikka curry paste
2 garlic cloves, crushed
227g/8oz thin green beans
113g/4oz baby spinach leaves
142g/5oz fat-free natural yogurt
freshly ground black pepper

It says the syn value is 1.5 on the EE plan. What are the syns in this recipe? Is it the curry paste? Would it be syn free if I used curry powder? There is no oil involved in the recipe, and it is cooked in the wok. 

See if I was making this and using curry powder, I would think it would be syn free? It's little things like this that confuse me, and think I may be doing it wrong :nope:

xx:flower:xx


----------



## Lliena

Yep its the paste hun I think powder would be free but it wont taste same :) 1.5 isnt many syns :)


----------

